# Daisy Stitch Coat for Women, 39"-51" (K)



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

http://www.designeryarns.uk.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/DebbieBliss-DaisyStitchCowl.pdf


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

Ravelry link
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/daisy-stitch-coat-2


----------



## SongbirdRichards (Nov 12, 2018)

Thank you, I really like that


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Stunning! Wish someone would knit this for me. :sm02: :sm02: Thanks for sharing the link, Amy! :sm24:


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

Pocahontas said:


> Stunning! Wish someone would knit this for me. :sm02: :sm02: Thanks for sharing the link, Amy! :sm24:


Glad you like it, Pocahontas. You're welcome.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very pretty! But I have a feeling that stitch would get boring quickly.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice coat, next project


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

This looks like a good robe/coat for indoors during winter.


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

I love it, is gorgeous.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Great coat.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Nice....it's a bit project but very nice


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is very pretty, thank you for the pattern link!!!


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

:sm24:


----------

